# Cytotec or D&C and breastfeeding?



## MamaInWaiting

(This is my first post, but I have been a lurker on this board since last December when I found out I was going to have my first m/c.)

My body still does not seem to recognize this anembryonic pregnancy after five weeks (I am about 11 weeks along and we found out it was anembryonic at 6 weeks).

Last time (four months ago) I had a natural m/c, and that was fine for me then.

But... next week we have planned a trip to fly to my brother-in-law and sister-in-law's house. And the thought of having a natural m/c on the plane, or in their tiny (one bathroom) apartment makes me nauseous.

So I am starting to consider my medical options (Cytotec or D&C).

I am still breastfeeding my 16-month-old, three times a day for about 5-10 minutes per session.

Does anyone know how either medical option (Cytotec, or the pain-relief drugs for a D&C) would effect breastfeeding?

If you are willing to share your story, I would appreciate it.


----------



## christinespurlock

I have done both and I had a much easier time with the cytotec. Here are my list as to why.
-The baby came out whole. I got the chance to see him, and to put him to rest in my memorial garden.
-It was a lot easier on my body. No possible scaring.
-I could do it at home. I hate hospitals.
-For me it was completly pain-free.
-It was so much cheaper. Because of my high deductable I had to pay over 3,000 dollars for the d&c, the cytotec pills were 30 dollars.

I'm sure every expirence is different. I wish I had done the cytotec both times.


----------



## taradt

I have done both too (though I wasn't nursing with my D&C). The cytotec was MUCH easier for the reasons the pp mentioned. It was peaceful, at home and the recovery was much quicker.


----------



## erin_brycesmom

I'm so sorry for your loss. I don't know if you have already made your decision yet or not but I wondered the same thing but my ds had mostly weaned. He was only asking to nurse every now and again and would stop right away (I think he just wanted to know that it was still there if he wanted it). I checked Dr. Hale's site since he is the master on medications and mother's milk. This is what it says about cytotec - http://66.230.33.248/discus/messages/72/2753.html

Quote:

James:

Below is from my book. Actually we don't know much about misoprostol or if it is transported to infants. Due to its kinetics, its somewhat doubtful.

However, some prostaglandins (E2) have been implicated in reducing milk production...so some caution is recommended.

Tom Hale Ph.D.

----------MMM 2004 ------------------

Misoprostol is a prostaglandin E1 compound that is useful in treating nonsteroidal-induced gastric ulceration. Misoprostol is absorbed orally and rapidly metabolized. Intact misoprostol is not detectable in plasma and is rapidly metabolized to misoprostol acid which is biologically active.[1] Secretion of misoprostol in milk is unlikely due to rapid maternal metabolism. However, secretion of its active metabolite is possible and could produce diarrhea in newborns although this has not been reported
.

Quote:

Susan:

I don't know that it is absolutely necessary for the mom to discontinue breastfeeding. We don't have any specific data however that would support this contention, other than the fact that prostaglandins are used in delivery all the time, and moms continue to breastfeed thereafter without problems. Check my note above for more on misoprostol.

Tom Hale PH.d.

Quote:

Helen:

I rate it an L3, certainly not contraindicated. It's half-life is just 20-40 minutes. Wait a few hours and most of it is probably gone.

Tom Hale Ph.D

I ended up having the d&e for several reasons but they did end up giving me cytotec anyway so there is always a chance of that. I think with the d&c you are more likely to get drugs that contraindicate BFing. I didn't take any of the drugs they gave me for pain relief after the d&e...I really can't stand narcotics and it was nothing I couldn't handle without them. I'm not sure about the drugs used to put me under general though. It didn't really end up being an issue for me as my ds is weaned now.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaInWaiting* 
(This is my first post, but I have been a lurker on this board since last December when I found out I was going to have my first m/c.)

My body still does not seem to recognize this anembryonic pregnancy after five weeks (I am about 11 weeks along and we found out it was anembryonic at 6 weeks).

Last time (four months ago) I had a natural m/c, and that was fine for me then.

But... next week we have planned a trip to fly to my brother-in-law and sister-in-law's house. And the thought of having a natural m/c on the plane, or in their tiny (one bathroom) apartment makes me nauseous.

So I am starting to consider my medical options (Cytotec or D&C).

I am still breastfeeding my 16-month-old, three times a day for about 5-10 minutes per session.

Does anyone know how either medical option (Cytotec, or the pain-relief drugs for a D&C) would effect breastfeeding?

If you are willing to share your story, I would appreciate it.









I am so sorry for your loss. The waiting must be so hard.

I had the cytotec inserted vaginally, but I was in the hospital. My youngest dd is/was still bf'ing and the docs said it would be fine to continue.

As far as the pain meds, they probably wouldn't give you anything different than a mama who delivered a live baby and therefore bf'ing should be fine too. They gave me morphine b/c I can't have an epidural (old back surgery) but I never used it. The pain never got that bad for me.

I would call you local LLL leader and ask them about specific meds, honestly I trust their opinion more than most docs anyway.

Please be good to yourself, hugs and healing to you.


----------



## Pookietooth

Cytotec is not FDA approved for labor induction and in fact has a black box warning that it is not to be used for this after 8 wks. One of the possible side effects is uterine rupture. There are lawsuits about it. See:
http://www.motherjones.com/news/outf.../01/labor.html
https://online.epocrates.com/u/10a1807/Cytotec


----------



## aolive10

Has anyone called their LLL to ask about this?

Also I believe what Pookietooth is speaking of is in regards to Cytotec use in the third trimester.


----------



## taichimom

LLL would probably consult Hale's medications and mothers milk or his online database.

If you do the D&C the anesthesia (need to get names of drugs to look up)will vary, though there are some they can use that affect BF less, I had surgery (biopsy) when DD was 1 year and they warned me she might be a little sleepy. Considering she was up all night teething the night before, I wasn't concerned. I saw no effect on her.

Tough call. Hang in there!


----------



## nsmomtobe

I asked a similar question a few months ago and didn't get a response, but I was already leaning away from the cytotec. I was afraid of cramping and heavy bleeding, as well as possible effects on the uterus and breast milk. I scheduled a d&c and ended up miscarrying the night before my scheduled d&c. I needed an emergency d&c due to the amount of blood loss. After the d&c, I just assumed that once I was conscious again, I was okay to breastfeed (although I was separated from my son for almost 24 hours after the fact, as well as 48 hours before). I wasn't given any pain killers. My son is 3 and had no problem resuming breastfeeding after being apart from me for 3 days. The amazing thing is that while nursing had been painful for my entire pregnancy, the first time he nursed after the d&c, the pain was completely gone!


----------

